# App Crashing Every Ride



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

My driver app has been crashing repeatedly ever since the map update and the in-app navigation was added a couple days ago. Is there anyone else having this problem?


----------



## JivvyCool (May 26, 2017)

Have the same. Uber appears to be ignoring my points. The routing search seems to overload the app. Apart from that though, the app update also took away the seamless transition to Waze as navigation. Still when I go out of Waze as option and go to GoogleMaps, it still happens. It doesn't happen with every ride, but I would say it happens for about 20% of my rides.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

For a long time the driver app will often drop random characters from the text it should be displaying. I have to reboot my phone to get the app working again.


----------



## Rodri (Jun 8, 2017)

Same here. My Uber gps froze, I try google maps it froze too also Waze. I use t mobile iPhone plus 7, idk if it's the company I called they change my sim also my iPhone. Uber doesn't give any explanation. What should I do ? Any ideas. It's the T-Mobile ? Uber navigation ? Or what ?


----------

